# whole earth farms?



## coolstorybro (Nov 3, 2010)

anyone hear of this brand before? very budget friendly is all i know of it. anyone try this for their dog/pups?


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

I personally haven't. If they are budget friendly, go for it.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I've used their canned food and its really good for the price and grain free. 
The dry food is comparable to a lot of other grain inclusive foods like diamond, but its made by Merrick if that makes you feel any better.


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

My dog is currently on it, has been for about 2 1/2 months. It's a decent food. I got it when pet food direct had it for 20$. I think its great for the price, my dog seems to like it ok, his coat is soft, smaller firmer stools than when he was on BB (although he loved the taste of BB better). I haven't had any problems with it. I'm not gonna get it anymore because I'm gonna try Wellness Large Breed again, because we had awesome results with that.

I'd recommend this, especially if looking for grain inclusive or budget is a concern, very cheap, pet food direct has it for 28$ for 35lb bag.


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

It's not a brand; it's a line from Merrick. I think Merrick is a great company and although Whole Earth Farms is definitely not top ranking and up there with Orijen, EVO, etc., it's still a decent food from a good company with a very good, budget-friendly price, even if you don't buy online.


----------



## channeledbymodem (Dec 25, 2008)

We feed both WEF canned and dry and have had good results. I'd compare it to Natural Balance Ultra and Canidae All Life Stages but it is less expensive and probably has more carbs. I don't feel the need to spend the kind of money Orijen and Wellness Core cost because I am feeding high quality canned, pre-made raw or home-made as well as kibble. I also have confidence in Merrick although like any other manufacturer there are those who aren't as enthusiastic as I.


----------

